
ASK HN: Critique our Kickstarter video? (pre launch) - mcgeadyd
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/307418848/1538084997?ref=333275&token=18e24756
======
mcgeadyd
Would you back it?

If not, why not?

What can we improve?

How much do you think it might raise?!

All comments welcome!!!

